# GMAIL CUSTOM TIME:Misleading Time stamp for emails.



## Kiran.dks (Apr 1, 2008)

Gmail has come with yet another innovation, *THE GMAIL CUSTOM TIME*. By using this feature, one can send mails now dated back till April 1, 2004! Either you call it as a good feature to mislead someone or one of those innovation which is not good for technology. 

For me, it's a stupid thought from a company "Google" which has redefined today's internet.


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 1, 2008)

Wasn't this a Aprils fools stuff?


----------



## grendel (Apr 1, 2008)

@kiran_tech_mania: Congratulation you have been succesfully been fooled by Google. click on the "Terms - Privacy Policy - Program Policies"


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh man! I am fooled! sh!t  

Ok...Now since this topic began..
Say a company "X" comes with this feature. Have a go on this one!


----------



## hullap (Apr 1, 2008)

Kiran_tech_mania said:


> Oh man! I am fooled! sh!t


ROFL


----------



## chesss (Apr 3, 2008)

someone actually fell for this ?? 
lmao


----------



## Dumbledore (Apr 3, 2008)

Google's trick last time was that they would print and send any image in the inbox free and deliver it to their home. My brother fell for it. Google have a way of good april fool's jokes. It's because they are so powerful that we think that is possible for them.


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2008)

ROFLMAO....


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 4, 2008)

Rofl :d


----------



## Faun (Apr 4, 2008)

am too lazy to be fooled


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 7, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------

